
A weird hate game on Steam - solarengineer
https://store.steampowered.com/app/930460/BOLSOMITO_2K18/
======
solarengineer
My colleagues pointed me to this. Some of us have reported the game to Steam.

A medium post on the "game": [https://medium.com/@jpaulorio/denouncing-hate-
speech-on-the-...](https://medium.com/@jpaulorio/denouncing-hate-speech-on-
the-steam-platform-b1ad62ac4f62)

My reason for submitting - we as technologists (in this case, the actual game
developers working on the game) need to think about what we're enabling.

"Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they
didn’t stop to think if they should." \- Ian Malcolm, Jurassic Park

------
tracker1
I'm kind of sick of those that seek to insult, reject or outright shut down
any conversation with those they don't agree with assuming they have some
moral high ground.

This goes mostly to detractors of the game in question. I haven't played the
game, don't know anything about the story telling in the game and have no firm
opinions of the game beyond that it seems to be designed to make PC Babies
cry, and has succeeded. In the end, who fucking cares? All you (solarengineer)
have done is to feed the beast, and drawn attention to it.

So, I ask you... have you actually played the game? Can you point out what
specifically you don't like, other than it has a conservative, anti-communist
bent to it?

~~~
solarengineer
Quoting my colleague:

\-- begin quote --

I'm not sure how many of you are aware of the political situation in Brazil.
Basically, there's a fascist candidate who disseminates hate speech against
minorities and is very likely to win the presidential election that is
currently in progress.

As a result of him winning the first round of the election, we're already
seeing many attacks against those minorities as reported here:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/11/brazil-
electio...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/11/brazil-election-
violence-bolsonaro-haddad)

And here:

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-45829440](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45829440)

Yesterday I saw the news on the following "game" that it's available on the
Steam platform:

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/930460/BOLSOMITO_2K18/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/930460/BOLSOMITO_2K18/)

In this "game", one would play as Bolsonaro and attack black people, women,
LGBTQs, and left-wing activists.

\-- end quote --

~~~
tracker1
So, that's a no, you didn't actually play/review the game itself. Also, is the
character making first attacks against others, or vice-versa?

I've seen many attempts to shut down TV shows, games, and any number of things
from both sides of the political isle. From "God, The Devil and Bob" which was
a really funny show, shut down by religious zealots who protested the show
without ever seeing it, to this.

I cannot access the game's site from work, so I cannot give feedback. And when
asked for specific feedback, you spew out a bunch of third party references
that aren't even part of the game.

In the end, even if the allegations are true, making noise only feeds the
beast, so to speak. And all I'm seeing is a bunch of echo-chamber bullshit. I
don't care if it's the left trying to shut down anything they disagree with,
or the right. It's fucking bullshit to parrot a bunch of crap without any
personal critical thought.

I may be down-voted to oblivion on this. I am against censorship in general.
By shutting down any chance at conversation, there's no way to learn.
Pretending shit didn't happen does nothing for preventing it from happening
again.

